#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Alguem atende JD AMERICA em SP? preciso de link para uma empresa

## marcoslima87

Caros,

preciso de link na rua Groenlândia no JD AMERICA em SP, 10mb apenas, não precisa ser dedicado, preciso apenas que tenha IP valido, é para um escritório pequeno, 

lá já utilizam um vivo fibra como principal e tem a NET como BKP porem a NET estamos tendo problemas e vamos precisar substituir


alguém atende essa região ou pode indicar provedor que atenda?

----------

